

Carrier IQ: The Real Story - dylangs1030
http://vulnfactory.org/blog/2011/12/05/carrieriq-the-real-story/

======
tptacek
5 votes (including mine) for the blog post by the guy who actually took the
time to reverse engineer CarrierIQ. How many votes for the Wired and Betanews
stories that were just guessing at what they did?

~~~
ericdschmidt
It's near the top of Techmeme, and I had to search for it here on HN.
Surprised..

